# Poljot Aviator Chrono On Steel



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I think I *do* like it a whole lot more on this steel bracelet...and a bit of spring sun and green grass helps....










Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,

That looks great







.

Good picture too.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Paul

thats a great combo super looking chrono,great pic.i have been tempted by that

one for ages.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes ... that's good


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

That's a cracking combination - I need to get one for my chronograph. Excellent photo too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for comments, guys. What a nice day it's been here in the S.E.







...so here is it's sibling on a Poljot Albatros:










..and side-by-side:



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Paul, and some fantastic pictures there.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Absolutely brilliant Paul,those two ROCK























Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Love that Poljot Albatros.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Paul,great pictures.The Albatros looks ace


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Pair of beauties there Paul!







Great pics too


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,

They are superb photo's...

I used to have one of those Poljot aviators, seeing this makes me wish I never sold it.

Seeing the other one though, has just made me place an order with Roy for the blue angels on the Poljot polished bracelet.

BUGGER, this thread has just cost me about Â£180................









I'll post some pics of it - but don't laugh at them too much..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Garry said:


> Seeing the other one though, has just made me place an order with Roy for the blue angels on the Poljot polished bracelet.
> 
> BUGGER, this thread has just cost me about Â£180................


Sorry about that, Garry







but Roy won't be









If it's any consolation, I think the Blue Angels is a nicer watch than my Blue Albatros...but I do keep getting them muddled up...









Paul


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

No worries Paul,

I'm glad you brought that combo to my attention. Will post some pics at the weekend............


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It arrived...........

Thanks to Roy for the usual excellent service. He even pre-fitted the new bracelet without asking......superb.

A couple of pics for you.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That looks great Gary.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Jot,

Shame my photography is not up to Silver Hawks standard...........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Garry, don't worry about the photography...it's the watch that counts









You must have changed your mind, I thought you were after the Blue Angles







...anyway, this one looks better, much better







I wish I'd gone for this when I'd bought my Albatros. Good choice and nice bracelet.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Garry,

Paul that is the "Blue Angels"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Paul that is the "Blue Angels"










not quite as Blue as the Blue Albatros then!

Sorry for confusion


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Was in McDonald's this evening...wife's away and I needed to feed the kids...took the easy, but less healthy, option...

...anyway, there it was, an advert in the Daily Telegraph for Garry's new Blue Angel...needless to say, I releaved Ronald McDonald of this page, so I could share it with you


















(the Poljot's much better value IMHO)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Doh...it's not anything like....the subdials are white on Garry's...


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice pics you all


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Garry, If I may ask. What did you use for illumination in your photos


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello John,

Just used normal room lighting. Sat the watch on my laptop and snapped away. camera is a Sony DSCP8 and was set to macro with no flash. ( I'm crap at photographing my watches ).........









Hi Paul, yes, it's a bit of a rip of the Breitling isn't it - but who cares, nice watch and great value eh........


----------

